
Coronavirus: Germany puts on crowded concerts to study risks - tmoravec
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-53871617
======
mtmail
URL points to another article. This is the correct URL:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-53875370](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-53875370)

